# Check out the New Real Tree / Bone Collector Airboat



## Airboatcapt2

Check out this new AirRanger built for Thrills and Kills Outdoors. Sponsored by Real Tree & Bone Collectors. 
20ft Custom American Airboat 
Custom 625 Hp Mast Motorsports Engine
Century Belt Drive System
Whirl Wind Prop
Rouchling Polymer
Custom Graphics by Camo Wraps
Twin Power Pole Anchors
Kicker Audio System
Oracle Lighting
KC lighting
Rigid Lighting
Yeti Cooler
Fresh Water Wash down System
Safe-Floor Decking
Filming Platform (Not Pictured)
Coastline Powder coated Trailer


----------

